# What do you guys think?



## athlete3344 (Aug 16, 2008)

What breed do you think he is?









































My gf and I think he is a Mainecoon because of his similar features such as the long hair around his ears, 'M' on his forehead, same body markings, etc. The only thing that hasnt grown out is the neck hair because he had a paper tag around his neck at the humane society. In the last month weve had him he is already double the other kitten we adopted with him and theyre only about 2 weeks apart with him being the eldest I think. 

I also read that they love water, and he enjoys being wet.
Edit:
Forgot to mention his long tail...in some of the pics you cant see but it is very bushy in parts and his hair all around is much thicker, especially around his neck compared to the other cats Ive had.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

He might have some MC in him, definitely not a purebred (imo). His ear size, the small lynx tips, the size of his paws and length of tail are all indicators for a yes. Also, his overall size...he looks like he's going to be huge...how old is he? He also has a Coonie look about him. More so in the first pic, but not as much in the rest, where I'm guessing he's older. His coat seems rather short and smooth. Does he have tufts of fur between his toes...from the pic it doesn't look like it. How does his back end look? Any sign of britches? 

The M on his forehead is indicative of his coat pattern...tabby, nothing to do with being a Maine ****. Not all MCs are tabbies and many breeds feature the tabby coat pattern. Liking water isn't really indicative one way or another. My MC isn't very fond of water.

No matter what he is, he's totally adorable! :lol:


----------



## Silver deer (Dec 31, 2007)

I love his huge ears! His ears and liking for water make me think of Savannah cats, although his coat doesn't. 

He's absolutely adorable, whatever he is!


----------



## athlete3344 (Aug 16, 2008)

His feet seem normal but the backs of his legs have much longer hair. His coat is hard to see in pictures but he has the majority between medium/long hair and with many longer hairs growing throughout his body.

Edit: He's about 3 months old and 3 weeks ago when we took him to the vet he weighed in at 3lbs...definitely has gotten heavier.


----------



## athlete3344 (Aug 16, 2008)

After looking up the Norwegian Forest Cat, I noticed very very similar eye markings but not nearly as much fur. I cant wait to see how big he gets.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

NFC are nearly identical to Maine Coons and thought to have derived from the same ancestors. Nearly impossible to tell them apart, although I suppose someone who shows cats could. But, if you're located in the US...NFCs are not nearly as popular as MCs so some MC is much, much more likely than NFC. As I said, the coat pattern markings are not unique to any breed.


----------



## Loving_My_Cats (May 26, 2004)

My guess is he's certainly NOT a purebred. He has a little bit of something in him, might be maine ****, but i'd call him more a Domestic Longhair then anything.


----------



## athlete3344 (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks for all the responses


----------



## noludoru (Jun 19, 2008)

> My gf and I think he is a Mainecoon because of his similar features such as the long hair around his ears, 'M' on his forehead, same body markings, etc.


Not to be a meanie, but his markings are because he is a tabby. It's a coat coloring, and probably 50% or more of all cats are tabbies - the markings are not unique to any breed.

Honestly, he doesn't look Maine **** at all to me. I certainly could be wrong, though. His coat looks like it will be plush but not terribly long. He has lovely markings, though - I adore the classic pattern on his sides and belly.


----------

